

Octohub – The missing app for GitHub - himhckr
http://octohubapp.com

======
joshfriend
The site lets you download the app, run the app, log in to GitHub, and _THEN_
asks you for a beta invite code. There's almost no info about it on it's
homepage, so why post the link at all?

~~~
Jemaclus
Came here to say this. I'm rather annoyed at the bait-and-switch here.

------
akerl_
Is this a fully native app, or is it storing my stuff on your server?

Can I back up tags / whatever that I make, and will they sync between multiple
devices?

Is the app open-sourced? Will it be? Are you planning to charge for the app?
For premium features?

Most importantly, why are the features you're providing going to improve my
experience with GitHub?

These are all questions I'd expect the landing page to answer.

------
athenot
I'm confused: GitHub already has an app for the Mac[0]. It's fast. It's
compact & doesn't waste screen real estate. It's stable. And it's updated very
frequently.

Sure, it may not have all the features that the site has but it excels at
being that convenience bridge between what's on my filesystem and what's on
the site.

[0] [https://mac.github.com](https://mac.github.com)

~~~
easytiger
No this seems to be a pointless replacement for the website browsing of repos.
Utterly pointless

~~~
teknologist
Huh? you can push from your local repo to the remote, and it makes partial
commits and other stuff a lot easier

------
shele
And another generic landing page completely missing the point by omitting the
"Octohub is a ... which ... for ..."-thing.

~~~
imglorp
Macsumption.

So also, if it's not for all platforms (web?) then please, platform should be
in the title.

------
skratlo
If pointless-ware is a thing, then this is it. Can anyone comment on the
"missing" in the title? Missing by who?

------
abritishguy
This seems like it should be a dead simple chrome/safari extension. Not an
app.

The only thing this app appears to do is let you "tag" repositories.

------
varamocs
"Made for OSX 10.10 Yosemite"

Into the trash it goes...

------
juliangregorian
What could this app possibly do that isn't possible on Mavericks?

~~~
chrisdroukas
Probably the (nonessential) frosted visual effect in the menu. Other than
that, I have no idea.

------
tomschlick
how is this better than github.com?

~~~
gkya
It's not.

~~~
gress
Have you tried it?

~~~
gkya
No. Because, first, I'm a gnu/linux user nowadays, and second, even if I was a
Mac user I would need more than 4 PNGs to convince me to use a software I
encounter for the first time.

edit: ...and, as the app for Github is not missing, the third reason for not
using the app is that its web page is shamelessly lieing* .

* One may well see this as «lying», but I reject to spell like that.

~~~
gress
Seems like you lied too, given that you simply don't know if there are any
ways in which it is better than the github app.

~~~
gkya
It would be lieing if I told I used it and in respect to Github's own
software, that being the website and/or the client application, I found it
worse. But in my first comment, which is simply «It's not.», I cannot see any
indications of such statement. And I back what I state with my actual comment.
On the website there is no link to information about the application, no
documentation, no videos, no blog posts, nothing. Instead, I, and the
software's target audience, are users of the Github.com already, and we know
how to use github.com already, there is a plethora of docs, wikis, blog posts,
videos which help us on using it on the web. Plus, the software is a third-
party client to a service that already offers an official client. Out of this
situation, the most obvious inference is that sticking to the website and/or
the official application is better that using the OP's linked one. No lieing
here, just reasoning.

If there was any sort of documentation or anything, a link to source on
github, an end-user support possibility better than a twitter account that
follows popular tech-news websites and tech celebs, I might have thought that
it is promising and worth a try. But as it stands, no, it doesn't make me
«step into the shop».

~~~
gress
Nope. You made a statement you knew to be unsupported. Their lack of
documentation doesn't change that at all. If you tried the app you would know
that you are actually wrong.

------
tbg
I don't understand why so much hate. If you don't like it or feel the need for
such an app no one is forcing you to use it.

~~~
ryannevius
Because it's essentially a "show HN" of an app that doesn't solve a problem
(or at least doesn't explain how it does). HN is a place for healthy debate,
no? Nobody said, "sucks" and moved on. In most comments, there's at least a
reason stated for why this is either confusing, pointless, or unnecessary.

------
jvandyke
I like the functionality, but I'm not keen on the title of this post or the
fact that it's an app only.

If you like the app, though, you might want to check out Astral
([https://astralapp.com](https://astralapp.com)). Extremely similar
functionality, but Astral runs in your browser.

------
csixty4
I signed up for the beta because I always like trying out new stuff. But I'm
lost on how this would be better than just opening github.com in my browser.

I guess the main value-add I could see would be notifications when people open
issues, send PRs, or fork repos of mine. Does this app display them?

------
goodboy
Two invite codes (for 2 users): 6B7DEA03-BB85-4392-8B5A-765458941175 4DF904EA-
DC05-42EF-B7C5-B10A3E628F31

------
kaeawc
Where can we get beta invite links?

